# St. Patrick's Day Celebration



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Let's start our St. Patrick's Day celebration!  Put on your green or orange outfit and let's see it.. There will be refreshments for all!  This is also potluck so bring your dishes of choice.  I will bring the cupcakes and green beer...  





Here is a link on the origins of St. Patrick's Day:

https://www.britannica.com/topic/Saint-Patricks-Day

Do you wear green on St. Patrick's Day? I think some wear orange, too, if I'm not mistaken.

Here is my St. Patrick's Day outfit:



*Let's see what you are wearing to the celebration!*


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 20, 2020)

Do you know the reasons for the color differences?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2020)

here's my outfit-


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

*@JaniceM A* participant wearing *the* colors of Ireland takes part in *the St*. *Patrick's Day* Parade as *it* processes through central London, Britain March 13, 2016. Catholics are known to wear *green* on *the* holiday, and many Protestants wear *orange* to represent *the* colors of *the* flag. We all know *green* is associated with *St*. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> here's my outfit-


Very cute!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


Ooh, I love Bailey's in coffee..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

LOL...we've got another month yet....


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Let's start our St. Patrick's Day celebration!  Put on your green or orange outfit and let's see it.. There will be refreshments for all!  This is also potluck so bring your dishes of choice.  I will bring the cupcakes and green beer...
> 
> View attachment 92417
> 
> ...


Always green


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 20, 2020)

Here’s my dress.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Feb 20, 2020)

Oh, I love the Irish rovers!  But, This is serious, folks!  Every year, on St.Patrick's Day, you've got to plant a potato.  If you do this, you'll have good luck throughout the whole year!
It's true.  It's true!
Something else!  There is nothing sexier than an Irishman with laughing eyes!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...we've got another month yet....


Not a whole month--26 days..we start things early around here...I guess in case we don't make it to that day...


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh, I love the Irish rovers!  But, This is serious, folks!  Every year, on St.Patrick's Day, you've got to plant a potato.  If you do this, you'll have good luck throughout the whole year!
> It's true.  It's true!


I'll have to be sneaky planting that potato for I live in an apt. complex and they don't allow digging around here..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Not a whole month--26 days..we start things early around here...I guess in case we don't make it to that day...


 well if we start drinking guiness as from today  we'll not notice the time go past....


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> well if we start drinking guiness as from today  we'll not notice the time go past....


I don't know if I've had a guiness but sounds good to me!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2020)

The last Sunday in February is Green Beer Sunday where I live!

This clip is from last year.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Here’s my dress.
> View attachment 92430


That's a gorgeous dress there!


----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 20, 2020)

*Well even though I am Italian I married an Irishman so I think I should get us these costumes and wear them on St. Patty's day.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Well even though I am Italian I married an Irishman so I think I should get us these costumes and wear them on St. Patty's day.*
> 
> View attachment 92508


So cute!!


----------



## Wren (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (Feb 27, 2020)

Yay, I finally talked myself into ordering a new crockpot, so I won't be without corned beef this year.  I know there are other methods of cooking it, but none seem to turn out as well as cooking it all day in a slow-cooker.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2020)

Celebrating St Patrick's Day in Dublin


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Yay, I finally talked myself into ordering a new crockpot, so I won't be without corned beef this year.  I know there are other methods of cooking it, but none seem to turn out as well as cooking it all day in a slow-cooker.


I bet that will be mighty tasty!  I need to get another crock pot.  What do you also cook with the corned beef?


----------



## Llynn (Feb 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> well if we start drinking guiness as from today  we'll not notice the time go past....


Did someone mention Guiness? You have my attention.  

 In anticipation of St Patrick's Day I just layed up a case of Irish Death. It's a regional brew that I enjoy very much.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 27, 2020)

I'll say ….HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME....I was born on St. Patrick's Day....A very long time ago....LOL!!!!


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 28, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I bet that will be mighty tasty!  I need to get another crock pot.  What do you also cook with the corned beef?



I'm usually quite basic with cooking.  Usually just a corned beef, cabbage, little white potatoes, and sometimes onion.  

Tip for anyone who wants to try it:  leave the lid tilted a little for the last half-hour or so of cooking.  When the steam escapes, so does the excess salt!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 3, 2020)

It's a party. We've got to have some glitter. And pistachio ice cream.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 3, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I'll say ….HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME....I was born on St. Patrick's Day....A very long time ago....LOL!!!!


Happy birthday, Peppermint!   It's my husband's (and his twin brother's) birthday, too!  ☘☘


----------



## peppermint (Mar 3, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Happy birthday, Peppermint!   It's my husband's (and his twin brother's) birthday, too!  ☘☘


Happy Birthday to your husband and his twin brother....My Mom always bought me a green dress on St. Patrick's Day....


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It's a party. We've got to have some glitter. And pistachio ice cream.
> View attachment 93930
> View attachment 93931


Yes, let's get this party started...of course whenever you feel to...like it goes here


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 3, 2020)

*Here's my Fairy dress that I wear on St. Paddy's Day too! *



Used to be out on the town at the music venues listening to a live band and watching the young folks doing their thing, up to two years ago....cant manage that now....was so much fun!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2020)

What's the big thing about St.Paddy's day?  Many years ago when I went to Uni in Belfast, nobody cared less about it.  It was  a public holiday, but that was about it.  It seems that he was neither Irish nor called Patrick, but he did have an interesting life, having been kidnapped and sold into slavery before escaping and returning to Britain.

I've known a few Americans who made a big thing of it, but they couldn't even have pointed out Ireland on a map.  I doubt if anybody here will take any notice of it - apart from Hogmanay and Burn's night, we don't notice much


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


That looks nothing like Irish soda bread!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2020)

@Gary O'


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> That looks nothing like Irish soda bread!


I saw it on the Internet.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2020)

Is Peter Pan Irish?


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 4, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Do you wear green on St. Patrick's Day?


No, don't have to
I let the amatures do that

Truth be told, I don't go out on St Paddy's
Too many crazy wannabes on that night

The other 364 are safer


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 4, 2020)

I always thought that I was just English and German, but if my sister's DNA test is to be believed, these's some French and even a wee bit of Irish in me.  It's nice to discover that and be able to attach more personal significance to the holiday!


----------



## RubyK (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> *@JaniceM A* participant wearing *the* colors of Ireland takes part in *the St*. *Patrick's Day* Parade as *it* processes through central London, Britain March 13, 2016. Catholics are known to wear *green* on *the* holiday, and many Protestants wear *orange* to represent *the* colors of *the* flag. We all know *green* is associated with *St*. Patrick's Day.


It is more likely that Protestants wear orange in memory of King William III of Orange.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> It is more likely that Protestants wear orange in memory of King William III of Orange.


@Capt Lightning  Actually, those were Google's words so if you want to debate it you can go to them..


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=817983675382394


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=817983675382394


Parrots can be taught so many versatile moves and words....some nice and some naughty


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 7, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> No, don't have to
> I let the amatures do that
> 
> Truth be told, I don't go out on St Paddy's
> ...



Except New Year's Eve and Prom night


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 7, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> It is more likely that Protestants wear orange in memory of King William III of Orange.


I'd always heard green represents support for Ireland's freedom and orange represents the preference to stay under British rule.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Except New Year's Eve and Prom night


Make that 362 nights


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)

from Wiki
The only name that Patrick uses for himself in his own writings is Pātricius [paːˈtrɪ.ki.ʊs], which gives Old Irish _Pátraic_ [ˈpaːtraiɡʲ] and Modern Irish _Pádraig_ ([ˈpˠaːd̪ˠɾˠəɟ]); English _Patrick_; Welsh _Padrig_; Cornish _Petroc_.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)

*Shamrock vs Clover*
_What, then, is the difference between a shamrock and a clover?

“Clover” is a generic term that refers to trefoils, or any of the 300 species that belong to the Trifolium family. These plants have leaves that are separated into three leaflets, but you may find four-leaf, five-leaf or even six-leaf clovers as a genetic abnormality. “Shamrock,” on the other hand, means “little clover” and is used to refer to the white clover species or the suckling clover species. It is also the symbol of Ireland and St. Patrick’s Day.

In conclusion, shamrocks are clovers, but not all clovers are shamrocks. So, that green leaf you see on St. Patrick’s Day? It’s a shamrock and a clover.

https://difference.guru/difference-between-shamrock-and-clover/

https://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/st...-scholars-disagree-shamrock/story?id=29696982_

_




_​


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2020)

_Bob Eberly & Helen O'Connell - "Green Eyes" (1947)_


----------



## cherylpamela66 (Mar 9, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Let's start our St. Patrick's Day celebration!  Put on your green or orange outfit and let's see it.. There will be refreshments for all!  This is also potluck so bring your dishes of choice.  I will bring the cupcakes and green beer...
> 
> View attachment 92417
> 
> ...


Awesome, I love St Patrick's Day, I am part Irish, English  green dress is amazing corned beef and cabbage  Hugs!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2020)

Our state capitol and 2 other cities here so far, have cancelled the St Patrick's Day parades.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 12, 2020)

I think Boston cancelled as well.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm changing my dress today for the upcoming celebration which will, all likely be online.  I wish I could be seen in this lovely dress!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2020)

They canceled the Saint Patrick's day parade in my city but one of the local television stations is going to rebroadcast last year's parade on Saturday evening and Sunday morning to help create a party mood for the folks hunkered down at home.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm changing my dress today for the upcoming celebration which will, all likely be online.  I wish I could be seen in this lovely dress!
> 
> View attachment 95402


I think that dress has a beige lining btw..I wouldn't show all my skin!


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 15, 2020)

A couple of localisms:  

One of my kids brought a high school classmate home for dinner.  The guest didn't recognize an item on the table, so I said it was corned beef.  The kid replied:  "I'm sorry, but I don't like corn!"

A college-age girl came for dinner.  As a vegan, it's possible she never saw corned beef before.  She poked the corned beef gingerly, and asked "Aren't you going to cook it first?"


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2020)

Here's some relaxing music for your celebration


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Here's some relaxing music for your celebration


 well as a 100% Celtic lass , Scottish Born and raised from Irish grandparents and ancestors... ... I  have to say I'm absolutely true to my roots and love everything Irish and Scottish... except the screech of wailing  bagpipes... 

Sadly our ST Patrick's day parade in London tomorrow has been cancelled...


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> well as a 100% Celtic lass , Scottish Born and raised from Irish grandparents and ancestors... ... I  have to say I'm absolutely true to my roots and love everything Irish and Scottish... except the screech of wailing  bagpipes...
> 
> Sadly our ST Patrick's day parade in London tomorrow has been cancelled...


All of our St. Patrick's Day parades and celebrations have also been cancelled and all the restaurants and pubs have shut but are open for take out and delivery, we are now not permitted gatherings of more than 10 people.  All done for a good reason though, the survival of the most vulnerable.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2020)

So, have a green beer if you like and enjoy the meal!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2020)

And more dessert!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2020)

And here's another image of a lovely meal for you


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2020)

And a little more music for your celebration!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> And here's another image of a lovely meal for you
> 
> View attachment 95686


 I will be having that tomorrow...not the beer ( I'm tee-total) but the food...


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I will be having that tomorrow...not the beer ( I'm tee-total) but the food...


Enjoy hd!☺


----------



## Catlady (Mar 16, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Except New Year's Eve and Prom night



And Mardi Gras and March Madness.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2020)

*Daniel O'Donnell - Medley of Irish songs (Live)*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

St. Patrick trivia:

Patrick was not Irish - he was actually British. He was kidnapped as a young man and taken to Ireland and sold as a slave. He escaped and returned to Britain. He was ordained and went back to Ireland to convert the pagans to Christianity. 

What does March 17th have to do with Patrick? Patrick's day of birth is unknown, but he did die on March 17 in 460, 461 or 462 AD (depending on which source one consults). He was buried at Downpatrick in County Down in Northern Ireland.

Traditionally, blue was the color associated with St. Patrick, but over the ages the color of shamrocks (which Patrick used to demonstrate the meaning of the Trinity) superseded the old observances. Their green color was used in increasing frequency until blue is no longer thought of in relation to the Celtic saint.

Corned beef and cabbage was not originally an Irish dish. Many Irish and Jews were poor immigrants living in New York City in the late 19th Century. Corned beef was mainly a Jewish dish, and inexpensive in those days. The Irish readily adopted it and has become very much associated with their culture.

St. Patrick's Day did not become an official observance in Ireland until 1903.

The water of the Chicago River is traditionally tinted green on March 17th by adding 40 pounds of harmless green dye.

The first St. Patrick's Day observance in America was held in Boston in 1737.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Mar 17, 2020)

OK....Here I go....My first hame is Patricia....My mom and dad were not Irish but they wanted my name Patricia....I was born in Holy Name Hospital in Teaneck, NJ on St. Partick's Day....We don't live in that area
anymore...But lived half of my life in that area....
I'm sad that we cannot go to a restaurant today...I talked to my kids and they want us to stay home...They live many States away....It's just Me and Hubby....My husband was looking forward to have a nice dinner
in a very nice Restaurant...He Cancelled...It's fine....We are both OK....I'm still here at 75 years old...
So I'm old, but still walking and talking....So, people, we survive, hopefully another twitch in our life...
Let's all be well and safe....This forum gives me something to do when there is not much to do....
Love,
Pat...…...
Oh and I have a person here that we went to school with....Very strange to find someone many years ago
when we were Teens....I also have another person from another forum....She is a lovely person....
Hello everyone......Stay Safe at this horrible time in our life.....♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> They canceled the Saint Patrick's day parade in my city but one of the local television stations is going to rebroadcast last year's parade on Saturday evening and Sunday morning to help create a party mood for the folks hunkered down at home.


I understand why they are doing this but I don't think I would enjoy an old parade.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I understand why they are doing this but I don't think I would enjoy an old parade.


 precisely... it's like the formula 1 motor racing.. the first race of the season was due to be run in Australia last week...they cancelled it, and possibly the rest of the season will be cancelled in all locations throughout the world ... ( disappointing but  fair enough)...

..but what use was there of them showing the race from 2019?... ridiculous, no-one was interested in seeing  a 2 hour race again where they knew the outcome... 

They should have replaced it on tv with another programme completely


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 17, 2020)

@peppermint  - *Happy Birthday Pat!☘*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2020)

peppermint said:


> OK....Here I go....My first hame is Patricia....My mom and dad were not Irish but they wanted my name Patricia....I was born in Holy Name Hospital in Teaneck, NJ on St. Partick's Day....We don't live in that area
> anymore...But lived half of my life in that area....
> I'm sad that we cannot go to a restaurant today...I talked to my kids and they want us to stay home...They live many States away....It's just Me and Hubby....My husband was looking forward to have a nice dinner
> in a very nice Restaurant...He Cancelled...It's fine....We are both OK....I'm still here at 75 years old...
> ...


Happy Birthday Pat and many more. I was surprised and happy to find you also.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

peppermint said:


> OK....Here I go....My first hame is Patricia....My mom and dad were not Irish but they wanted my name Patricia....I was born in Holy Name Hospital in Teaneck, NJ on St. Partick's Day....


Happy Birthday, Pat!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 17, 2020)

*And Happy St. Paddy's Day too @peppermint with many more to come xo *


----------



## Wren (Mar 17, 2020)

I hope  you had a lovely birthday Patricia


----------



## peppermint (Mar 17, 2020)

Wren said:


> I hope  you had a lovely birthday Patricia
> View attachment 95820


Thank You, everyone....You can call me Pat, too....


----------



## peppermint (Mar 17, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Happy Birthday Pat and many more. I was surprised and happy to find you also.


Same here, Ruth....Thank you.....♥


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 17, 2020)

If your Birthday celebration is ever cancelled, you can always dig out the old pictures and celebrate last year's Birthday!


----------



## peppermint (Mar 17, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> @peppermint  - *Happy Birthday Pat!☘*


How sweet....I'm going to have my Birthday Cake in a minute or two....This cake is beautiful...Thank You, Dearly...
What nice people here....♥


----------



## peppermint (Mar 17, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> If your Birthday celebration is ever cancelled, you can always dig out the old pictures and celebrate last year's Birthday!


Funny!!!  My daughter just texted from her face book, that I don't do....So she had everyone I have known from years ago to
send me a birthday surprise....Some I haven't seen since my daughter has been out of school, college and is married and
had to teen kids....I was crying the people even remembered me....I did remember some....I cry easily....
OK, enough of the Birthday....Hopefully I have another one next year.....LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2020)




----------

